# while on hols



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

still getting to grip with my samsung nx5 but loving it :thumb:
a few pics from this weekend away


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Really like number 1, keep it up mate


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

I like number 5. One piece of advice is that when shooting with the sun over your shoulder be aware of your shadow.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice images, but the buildings in the lower left corner in #s 6 & 7 are a distraction [imho of course ]


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Auto Detox said:


> Really like number 1, keep it up mate


Thanks must be honest one of my favourites too :thumb:


ShibbySi said:


> I like number 5. One piece of advice is that when shooting with the sun over your shoulder be aware of your shadow.


re shadow- I tried to get an arty shot with part of my shadow being part of the composition... :wall: not quite work


slim_boy_fat said:


> Nice images, but the buildings in the lower left corner in #s 6 & 7 are a distraction [imho of course ]


not spotted that may be some cropping needed 

Thanks all :thumb:, really helpful for me as still learning so all tips/comments listened to and look forward to trying them out asap


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice shots - echo re #1

For the others I think losing some of the wing of the angel in the photodoesn't add to the shot - a tighter shot making these more abstract woould work better (and lose the buildings into the bargain!)

Where you have made a B&W conversion with the selective colouring of the angel you can still see the blue of the sky - use a small brush, soom in and take your time - these can be very rewarding but need time and patience!

The colour/saturation on the shots is really good too - love the bold rust against the strong blue of the sky - keep them coming!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Nice shots - echo re #1
> 
> For the others I think losing some of the wing of the angel in the photodoesn't add to the shot - a tighter shot making these more abstract woould work better (and lose the buildings into the bargain!)
> 
> ...


ta will give the tighter pic a go 
the b/w with colour is spot on and will give it another go but time and patience are not my forte :lol:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

In some cases it is hard to avoid unwanted shadows to get the pic you want... but with a little tweek in photoshop the shadow can be hidden :thumb:










Hope you don't mind 

Matt


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

MattDuffy88 said:


> In some cases it is hard to avoid unwanted shadows to get the pic you want... but with a little tweek in photoshop the shadow can be hidden :thumb:
> 
> Hope you don't mind
> 
> Matt


not at all .... nice one:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They look great


----------

